# Fell off the wagon



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Well as some of you guys know I've been out hurt from work so that means I was all doped up and not thinking right and went a little crazy this week and this is the first of my shipments coming.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh and David no need to pm I have you covered:helloooo:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

At least you landed on something OH SO NICE!!! Sweet pickup!!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

those look very nice, I remember posing for that painting..


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice haul Joe!Those look great.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

The first one......??? :lol:


----------



## undergroundspy713 (Aug 5, 2008)

Holy....great selection!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wowzers very nice


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Rah55 said:


> The first one......??? :lol:


Ha ha. That's just so Joe!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> Oh and David no need to pm I have you covered:helloooo:


:roflmao::roflmao:You da man Joe


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding pickup Joe!!! Cant wait to try the new LGC's


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

jitzy said:


> ...I was all doped up and not thinking right and went a little crazy this week and this is the first of my shipments coming.


So what's your excuse for all the other weeks you go crazy with shipments? :biggrin:. Didn't know you got injured. Hope you feel better bro.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

those look mighty nice sitting there all nice and shiny in a new box
:dribble:
way to go


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh my that's nice


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Bullybreed said:


> those look very nice, I remember posing for that painting..


Joe you freaking kill me sometimes LOL that's some good stuff!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah Joe I know how you and your shipments are. Thanks to you I had to go out and get me some Winston Churchill cigars. Smoking a Marrakesh right now and its one fine smoke!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

well as long as you are ok


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Joe-

You sick SOB--Since I'm your Stogies anonymous sponser we will have to get together so I can confiscate your purloined goods-

BaHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice sticks


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

oh man..talk about teasing!! I have been looking to purchase a box of LGC for a couple of weeks now!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Joe-
> 
> You sick SOB--Since I'm your Stogies anonymous sponser we will have to get together so I can confiscate your purloined goods-
> 
> BaHAHAHAHAHA


some sponser you turned out to be your worse than I am


----------



## Wideboy (May 9, 2008)

I think might of fallen off and been run over by the wagon. Especially if that is just the first shipment


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

:baffled: well... someone's been... busy... :helloooo:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet grab Joe!!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright....that's it, I'm ETSing and joining the police force in NY. I missed the boat somehow!

Congrats on a great lookin' score Joe! (Stay on the meds...they're working)


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

Jitzy , very nice score .. i may need to take some time off work also , to score something like that .....


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice smokes - pretty box - thx 4 sharin.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great grab!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice grab. I hope you feel better.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn!! Why have I never the luck something like that fall of the wagon??


----------

